# Recommendations on a good Modulation theory book



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 15, 2014)

Hello there,
I am looking for a theory book on modulation. I would prefer it to be somewhat practical. I've been recommended one by Reger, but I'm finding his book hard to find for purchase.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbunker (May 15, 2014)

I found one ages ago that was fun to work through on www.archive.org, written by Higgs, titled quite simply and honestly: "Modulation". I don't know that it deserves to be called a classic by any means, but it's focused, relatively simple but covers the topic capably. Here's a link:

https://archive.org/details/modulation00higguoft

I've actually found some of the best resources in Harmony Textbooks; they all at least 'cover' modulation, and usually in pretty great depth!


----------



## ed buller (May 15, 2014)

Hi

i have just spent the last year getting to grips on this very subject. Reger is ok...it's £8 on amazon. What is it u which to accomplish ?

e


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 15, 2014)

I just want to be able to incorporate the skill into my work. My tutor was just playing around on the piano modulating from key to key and it sounded really effective. He recommended Reger. 

I just want a thorough understanding of the topic, mainly through practical means - So I guess I am not looking for a book which explicitly details eras and conventions.


----------



## ed buller (May 15, 2014)

well

the Reger book it a list of C to every key..also A min to every key. Some are sublime...some are horrible. And there in lies the problem.Taste .... There are a few techniques that never fail. And Will always get you to a new key. The next step is how quickly you want to get there ?...and in what way. 

What has worked for me is

1. Establishing all the available methods of getting from a to b.

2. Working on the ones I like to make them as smooth as possible. 

3. Practicing good voice leading as that can smooth over everything !!

4. As soon as I hear one I like ( in a recording or something...) i steal it !

5. Mike Vetra's technique of letting your fingers wander. Really easy. Play the chord you want to leave. Move a finger ( or two ) at a time until you reach the chord you want.

Bear in mind that traditional Harmony will want you to establish the new key with a cadence. That is very old fashioned but i have noticed that some of the most egregious modulations are almost forgotten with this technique.

Books i really like for modulations:

Rimsky Korskov's Harmony book...Also Schoenberg has a wonderful section in his harmony book where he shows how to get from C to any chord....very helpful.


e


----------



## Barrie B (May 15, 2014)

A very long time ago when I was a student I had organ lessons with Dr Arthur Wills at Ely Cathedral here in the UK. One day after I'd played a piece through he asked, perhaps in the spirit of general musicianship for the practical organist, "How would you modulate from G to Eb?"
The thing I was best at was making things up (or improvisation as we now know it) so I did a good 30 seconds of what I considered fine church style improv neatly and smoothly going from G to Eb.

There was a pause worthy of one of our finest gag tellers and he said finally... 

"Bb7 would have done it...."

Since I've written music for a living I love nothing better than crashing straight into a new key with zero preparation.

Moral? You can over think the whole subject very easily!!

best

Barrie


----------



## clarkus (May 15, 2014)

Here's a really fun way to get this together. Study actual pieces.

You can start with "Morning" from the Pier Gynt Suite by Grieg, which is not hard to find for piano. I have it in some sort of "Romantic Music for the Young Pianist" book. So great. He rocks back and forth between C and A minor, and then redefines A minor as the iv of E major. In other words on one of his visits to A minor he then moves to E. Voila.

A lot of the cooler modulations involve redefining a chord like this. This works so smoothly as many keys - even ones far away - share a few chords. And they share notes, which is where the advice comes from about "Wiggling your fingers." This is also called voice leading.

In the example from Grieg, you have enacted a plagal cadence, the churchy modulation you hear in hymns all the time: iv to I.

But my bigger point is: get it from actual music! I have a collection of harmony & counterpoint books & have put in time there, but I personally believe there's something about the human brain that latches onto things more in context. Maybe it's the fun factor. If you take moments from films scores that capture your attention & figuring them out (by ear), I have a strong hunch you'll get further faster than from the books you're ordering. Probably a minority opinion, but there it is.

You have a teacher, so he will likely have opinions of his own, but I'd be surprised if he wasn't guiding you to pieces of music to check out. It's inspiring. It's nutritious.


----------



## ed buller (May 16, 2014)

Barrie B @ Thu May 15 said:


> A very long time ago when I was a student I had organ lessons with Dr Arthur Wills at Ely Cathedral here in the UK.



lord....lessons on ely cathedral organ.....wow !

https://archive.org/details/modulation00higguoft 

this book is great. Thanks so much for the link. I think it's very detailed


e


----------



## Barrie B (May 16, 2014)

ed buller @ Fri May 16 said:


> Barrie B @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > A very long time ago when I was a student I had organ lessons with Dr Arthur Wills at Ely Cathedral here in the UK.
> ...



Yes, but I couldn't buck my rock-n-roll genes!! _-) 

B


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 16, 2014)

Barrie B @ Thu May 15 said:


> A very long time ago when I was a student I had organ lessons with Dr Arthur Wills at Ely Cathedral here in the UK. One day after I'd played a piece through he asked, perhaps in the spirit of general musicianship for the practical organist, "How would you modulate from G to Eb?"
> The thing I was best at was making things up (or improvisation as we now know it) so I did a good 30 seconds of what I considered fine church style improv neatly and smoothly going from G to Eb.
> 
> There was a pause worthy of one of our finest gag tellers and he said finally...
> ...



+1 - sometimes simply looking at the 'melody' as a note of the V of the new key will do it. In most cases KISS method is useful and practical day to day.


----------



## ed buller (May 16, 2014)

Barrie B @ Fri May 16 said:


> Yes, but I couldn't buck my rock-n-roll genes!! _-)
> B



"tarkus"

t


----------



## Barrie B (May 16, 2014)

ed buller @ Fri May 16 said:


> Barrie B @ Fri May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I couldn't buck my rock-n-roll genes!! _-)
> ...



Embarrassing - I had to look that up!!!

I suppose the most interesting aspect of all this is the relation of different chordal structures _within_ a key and what fun you can have with them, rather than actual the process of changing key itself - I wonder if the OP had this in mind too.. As I say, I personally like nothing better than a totally unprepared keychange - gets me every time!

B


----------



## rgames (May 16, 2014)

It seems to me that direct modulation is in common use these days, to the extent that there is any real harmonic basis at all...

A lot of the Philip Glass type stuff that gets used in a lot of advertising uses that technique. No smooth transitions there.

So if you want to modulate, just do it, the faster the better!

rgames


----------



## ed buller (May 16, 2014)

rgames @ Fri May 16 said:


> It seems to me that direct modulation is in common use these days, to the extent that there is any real harmonic basis at all...
> 
> A lot of the Philip Glass type stuff that gets used in a lot of advertising uses that technique. No smooth transitions there.
> 
> ...



this is true....lengthy and deftly done modulations are NOT in at the moment. Still never hurts to learn . I have been studying Thomas J's .."that's a wrap" for some inspired key gear changes....lot's of tasty tips in that...especially with the voice leading. 

e


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 16, 2014)

An entire book just on modulation?!


----------



## ed buller (May 16, 2014)

with pictures !

t


----------



## ed buller (May 17, 2014)

might be of interest:

i have found it very helpful .

http://www.mtosmt.org/issues/mto.13.19. ... lehman.php

e


----------

